# got salt? I need some in Lansing MI



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey all you salt brokers, dealers, pimps etc, I need a hundred tons, help a guy out, thanks.

Lansing, MI $$

517 712 6178


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Commercial;1824884 said:


> Hey all you salt brokers, dealers, pimps etc, I need a hundred tons, help a guy out, thanks.
> 
> Lansing, MI $$
> 
> 517 712 6178


It's out there. Just a matter of how much you're willing to pay. Gonna be hard Pressed to get 100 tons delivered for less than $125 a ton now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If you find some let me know. We went through about 400 ton last year and feel like I'm getting the run around asking my contact about it this year. Maybe its just too early and were all hitting the panic button after last year but I would rather be prepared.


----------



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Lapeer, we are in about the same boat. I was told a couple more weeks on the quotes also, and don't feel like waiting to find a modified or reduced allotment.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Who are you guys getting your salt through? I've taken 8 trucks in the last two days from our guy. Are you looking to put a deposit down or buy and take delivery?


----------



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi EP, thanks, looking to buy and take delivery.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Why is salt so expensive in Michigan?


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Commercial;1825192 said:


> Hi EP, thanks, looking to buy and take delivery.


PM me, might be able to get you a cople loads.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think my guy is just still too busy hauling other things. I just talked to one of there drivers and he had 84 hours last week so the company don't even want to think about salt yet.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

If they're getting any this year they might want to start thinking about it.


----------



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks EPM, not sure if the pm went through, have a good weekend fellas


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I work for a comp who whole sales Salt to various customers here in Iowa. We have 1500 Tons on Order wnd will start getting shipped in this next week. We were told to not take on new customers and look for Price Increases as the Salt mines did not get enought mined this year and trying to play catchup for the High Demand from last season. In my Opinion and from what I am hearing, If you got it be thankful, If not be Looking very Seriously and expect to Pay higher Cost .


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Commercial;1825213 said:


> Thanks EPM, not sure if the pm went through, have a good weekend fellas


Yep, sorry been tied up all afternoon. You around if i call tomorrow morning sometime?


----------



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

feel free to call anytime, thanks. Still lookin. Found some in Chicago at the dock, but checking on trucking costs.


----------



## liquidchloride (May 28, 2014)

We've been posting the problem for over a month. We don't believe that it's a problem--it's a severe problem. Salt is in short supply and if we get snow early, or often, we will be in the same place most of us were Mid Jan last year--$250 per ton-if you can find it. This is no joke--you need to get your salt and stock it---or start looking at alternative products. Communicate with your property managers--they too are just starting to pick their heads out of their budgets and are realizing salt will be up over 100% from the start of last year. Retail yards are promising pricing by end of week. Sticker shock alert!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well not all of us have those problems. We have 2000 tons locked already at last years price.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

We got 1700 ton's locked in and a $30.00 per ton increase in Price already


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but our supplier starting getting bagged in last week. The first load was dated 2011, and was hard as a rock. The next load was dated 2012 and almost the same. Last winter we couldn't get any, and now the dealer is trying to dump old crap. Go figure.


----------



## Snow Tech (Sep 3, 2014)

Does any body have bulk salt available for sale in Michigan, looking for 200 ton.


----------



## Snow Tech (Sep 3, 2014)

EPM , do you know who might have bulk salt for sale in Michigan or Ohio?


----------



## Snow Tech (Sep 3, 2014)

Commercial, Did you ever find some bulk salt in Mi.?


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

If you're looking to buy and take 200 i might be able to help.


----------



## liquidchloride (May 28, 2014)

Contractors that have purchased their salt already should be pretty happy with the increasing of price and reduced supply. You should be able to price your services according to what is happening now--good job. The rest of the contractors that have not purchased any salt are behind the curve.
Our supply checks this morning resulted in two out of four suppliers raising their price again this week. Two held the line at around $100 per ton---the other two are asking up to $150 per ton--pay attention to retail yards this week we hope. For all of us--we don't think their is enough salt in the Midwest to Northeast to handle an average to above average winter. Make your salt last!


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

The scary thing to think about is how many contractors havent even thought to check salt prices yet. I see alot of newly aquired properties coming our way sometime around January because their current contractor either cant get salt or cant afford it. Should be an interesting winter to say the least.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ne1;1825194 said:


> Why is salt so expensive in Michigan?


Detroit salt just "released" 5,000 tons and quoted me $137 per ton.

Doesn't include delivery. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was just quoted $130 per ton from my supplier. Price is guaranteed untill Sept 30. After that it will go up. Also he told me to buy all I can now cause if winter starts off like last year we wont be getting any after Christmas. 

Waiting on pricing from our liquid supplier. We will be spraying MUCH MUCH more this year.


----------



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

Still no salt, but I may have located some in Illinois, but am finding high trucking costs. Also a lead in Ohio may bring info soon. I will advise. Thanks


----------



## Commercial (Feb 14, 2008)

still looking for salt, thanks.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

Commercial;1826029 said:


> feel free to call anytime, thanks. Still lookin. Found some in Chicago at the dock, but checking on trucking costs.


where about in chicago? how much per ton? what kind of salt?


----------



## Blake5858 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Northern MI?*

Anyone supplying to Northern MI? I've only got storage room for 50 ton right now. If it made a difference I could probably make room for double that within the next couple of weeks.

Previous supplier isn't really interested in helping out (guessing it is because of the small quantity)


----------



## Snow Tech (Sep 3, 2014)

EPM;1826364 said:


> If you're looking to buy and take 200 i might be able to help.


How much but I can take 50 at a time.


----------



## prosnowpusherMI (Dec 18, 2012)

Snow Tech and Blake5858, shoot me an email at proturfbr at live dot com if your interested in some salt. I have a good lead on some right now. I will wait to hear from from you for a couple days.

Marty


----------



## Snow Tech (Sep 3, 2014)

prosnowpusherMI;1835142 said:


> Snow Tech and Blake5858, shoot me an email at proturfbr at live dot com if your interested in some salt. I have a good lead on some right now. I will wait to hear from from you for a couple days.
> 
> Marty


Marty. I didn't get your email. Call me at 9892842715. Thks


----------

